# Daphnia and shrimp



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

I am starting my first shrimp tank, mostly likely cherry shrimp, and want to know if daphnia is food for shrimp. I want to introduce a tiny colony of daphnia first to test the water, but don't want it to multiply out of control if shrimp don't eat them.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The cherry shrimp most likely won't be able to catch the daphnia but will feed on any dead daphnia. 

Don't worry about the daphnia multiplying. If you don't feed them they'll die off.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

I believe you’re right. Daphnia are too fast for shrimp to catch. Even bottom feeders like ancistrus are too slow and don’t hunt down daphnia. However, daphnia will feed on shrimp food and will likely multiply if there are no fish to prey on them.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

tiger15 said:


> I believe you're right. Daphnia are too fast for shrimp to catch. Even bottom feeders like ancistrus are too slow and don't hunt down daphnia. However, daphnia will feed on shrimp food and will likely multiply if there are no fish to prey on them.


Daphnia are filter feeders. They feed off particles, algae in the water column. I wouldn't say they can't eat shrimp food but not likely.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

You may be right too. I cultivate daphnia in outdoor tubs. They thrive on green water algae with sun light the energy source and dirty WC water for nutrients. The bowl is heavily planted, the water is clear, so there may not be enough algae or bacteria in the water column to support daphnia even with sun light and shrimp waste nutrients.


----------

